

How to become a great coder in 30 years - frisco
http://shazware.com/me/pcPast.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This kind of assumes that the person in question is, in fact, a great coder.
I've met people who claim to hve 30 years experience, but in fact have one
year's experience 30 times over.

I'm not saying he isn't a great coder, but evidence would be nice.

~~~
StephenHazel
Hmm, my point in writing that page was not to say that I am a great coder...
The idea was to explain to people one path they might take to learn computer
programming. People always ask me how to become a computer programmer. I just
thought I'd spell it out. Who cares what kind of coder =I= am.

By the way, I didn't submit that thing to here. And I don't know who did. Nor
did I even know here existed.

Enough bout that. I've got a midi sequencer to write.

...Steve

~~~
gruseom
Steve, it's a thoroughly delightful story. I read the whole thing (well, I did
skim a couple places - I've got work to do), identified with large stretches
of it and enjoyed all of it. It captures the feeling of being completely
enraptured with computers when you're a kid. Brought back some memories for
me.

"Here" has been slow lately. I'm glad somebody posted your thing.

By the way: why on earth wouldn't you put this stuff on your resume? Don't you
know there are employers out there who actually _get_ what it means to be a
born programmer, which you obviously are? Not everything out there is Oracle
Forms - even within your 15 minute commute. Raise your goddamn standards :)

